# Not Jimmy's Chicken Shack It's Joe's Crab Shack



## CaboWabo (Jan 10, 2016)

Joes Crab Shack on the Daytona Beach Pier


----------



## Mark. (Jan 11, 2016)

Really sharp looking photo, both the water and the sky look great in my opinion

What lens did you use to capture this?


----------



## Braineack (Jan 11, 2016)

the HDR process treatment here is making this a bit flat and gray throughout.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 13, 2016)

I do not have a pro eye, but this looks great to me. How would you get it to be 'less flat'? Upping the black level?


----------



## CaboWabo (Jan 13, 2016)

Is is better ??


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes, I think the edit looks better. The white still isn't white, but I suppose it could be grey in real life.


----------



## dennybeall (Jan 22, 2016)

I have mixed feelings about this one. If it was mine I'd probably crop out most of that water at the bottom and make the rest much brighter.


----------



## photo12345 (Jan 22, 2016)

I dig it. The wave breaking under the Daytona sign is nice. Only thing I don't like (to nicpic) is the umbrellas cutting off part of the sign but obviously that is out of your control.


----------



## dennybeall (Jan 24, 2016)

A little PS Magic and the umbrellas could go away....................................


----------

